# IBS, tummy cramps etc :( worried!



## twinx (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi, I am 9 weeks preg after ICSI....I had 20 follicles and 20 eggs and suffered from mild/ moderate OHSS tummy still hasn't settled, the fertility clinic when scanned at 6w 3d said my ovary's were still very swollen and follicles still full of fluid in there!
I have had constant tummy cramps/ pains/ niggles since having ET done. clinic have always said this is normal as had lots follicles! and cos im preg my ovarys and body are confused! so hormones are not helping tummy get better.
I get IBS so always have tummy cramps, etc....im on cyclogest pessaries twice a day. im very worried about all these cramps and pain im getting as I can't tell whether its my normal IBS issues or if issue with baby.
Im so scared something is going wrong in there 
Thank you


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Twinx, 

Don't worry with having IBS and OHSS tummy cramps are common. 

Unless your pain is severe or any bleeding don't worry! 

Hope that helps. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## twinx (Dec 14, 2011)

Thankyou

no.... no bleeding

not severe pain constantly but low level pain all time and occaisional muscle pulling type pain and stich type pain....at times hurts to sit down - think thats pressure on my bowl and bottom from everything swollen.

IF id had a missed miscarriage - would the cyclogest stop me bleeding or would i start that anyway?

sorry im sure I'll end up needing help by the end of this pregnancy as going insane! and thank you in advance 

xxxx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Twinx

On paper yes it could delay a bleed of a miscarriage. However the benefits of you talking it far out way the small risk of you miscarrying and the cyclogest delaying a bleed. 

Try not to worry. If the pain doesn't settle discuss it with your midwife. 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## twinx (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks again

ended up in A and E couple of nights ago in severe pain - no bleeding than god.....sent me up to gyne ward they didn't do much, felt tum etc (it was 3am by this point) they have beeked me a scan for friday - fingers crossed everythings ok with my bean.

went to docs today as getting spasms in my back passage, doc thinks its bowl probs IBS etc....

she tried to listen for heartbeat with doppler thing but sadly couldnt hear anything - she said that I wasnt too worry that she couldnt hear it as 9+3 is a little bit early and baby could be right at the back too. think she was doing it to try to make me feel better but ofcourse now ive got a million worries in my head! especially as still have pains.

xx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Twinx

Don't worry there is no way she would be able to here it via your abdomen at 9+wks!!! 

I wouldn't offer to listen till after 12wks ideally 14+. 

Before 12wks your uterus and therefore baby is still within your pelvis and can only be picked up on scan. 

Hopefully this reassures you. 

Kaz xxx


----------

